# HEADS



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Will sell by lot. some nice head,s points, drills, scrapers. All but 2 were found in Ohio. $275.00 North of Dayton


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Make a offer Grandson is not interested in them


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

If you give me a 100$ I’ll take care of them 🤣


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> If you give me a 100$ I’ll take care of them 🤣


Gee thx


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

160.00 last bump


----------

